# Make-up Schools in Colorado?



## heavenlydemonik (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know if anyone would have any answers for me but I'm looking for some kind of make-up school (preferably a special effects school) that's in Colorado? I know that's highly unlikely considering there's really no movie production that goes on here but whenever I google make-up schools the only thing that comes up for here is Regency....


----------



## aeni (Jan 31, 2011)

The Art Institute has FX programs!  One of my friends teaches FX there.


----------



## brittyslaugh (Oct 24, 2011)

I can assure you that there aren't any Makeup Schools here. at least not in the Northern or Metro Denver areas. Your best bet,if you feel like you need to go to school, is to go to one of the many cosmetology schools here and complete the esthetician program. I went to school for my full Cosmetology license and never learned anything i didn't already know about makeup application. Everything I know now, I've taught myself or learned through attending MAC classes or youtube and Specktra.


----------

